# November 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Dec 6, 2018)

Once again, a number of excellent photos.  Best of luck to all of the nominees.
Voting closes in seven days.

 1. "Number 1 in MTB photography" by @molested_cow






 2. "Emden" by @Dean_Gretsch 





 3. "Jokulsarlon sunset" by @Vieri





 4. "Fiery maple" by @SquarePeg





 5. "It`s been a while " by @baturn





 6. "Sunrise" by @Sil 





 7. "230" by @wannabe photographer 





 8. "Bison: tough way to make a living " by @Peeb 





 9. "Church on the Sea" by @Sil


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 8, 2018)

All great images, it was hard to vote but managed too in the end.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 9, 2018)

All excellent images......


----------

